# Hands-On Review: Frederique Constant Highlife Perpetual Calendar Manufacture



## mkt3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Honestly, there's nothing wrong with a Genesis G90. I was considering a G80 as my daily until I got a job with an automaker that included a company car.

And that's a lovely piece on the wrist.


----------



## pandahatch (3 mo ago)

I love this! I also love the "if you know you know" sort of luxury. And I'm a huge car guy and it's just insane how amazing the G90 is and how much luxury and value they packed into it. I love this review. Great write up!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review. Wish these were easier to find.


----------



## Rcarrick (Mar 12, 2020)

I wouldn't be able to stop looking at it long enough to do anything. Lovely piece!


----------



## Aaron Skinner (Jan 7, 2022)

Basem Wasef said:


> Theory: The Frederique Constant Highlife Perpetual Calendar Manufacture is the Genesis G90 of moonphase wristwatches. “How so?” you might ask, suspicious and perhaps a tad offended that a Swiss timepiece is being compared to a Korean sedan—and I get that.
> 
> Now hear me out.
> 
> ...


It all matches, a really amazing collage. The car is really nice as well.


----------



## Kermie (3 mo ago)

Great review and great comparison. Thank you for posting


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I find the conflation of cars and watches completely specious. I hate cars and think such comparisons frivolous and of no value. Tell us about the watch, not what stinking car to which you believe it is somehow analogous.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

FC makes really good value watches. A perpetual calendar and moonphase. I’d love to have one in my collection one day. My hesitation is maintaining such a watch and having to reset it every time I want to put it back on. I bet it’s a pain. I also honestly struggle having to pay 10k for an FC but I understand the value proposition here compared to the competition with mechanical perpetual calendars.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I got this FC PC for under $4k from Jomashop. Even w/o a warranty, I'm still way ahead if it needed a service, which it didn't, as it was BNIB. It ran fast but my watchmaker regulated it in a few minutes n/c and now it runs great. Lack of a second hand is a plus for me as it's one fewer item to be OCD about. The strap is ostrich from Vietnam via Etsy.


----------



## wam22 (May 29, 2021)

Jonathan T said:


> I also honestly struggle having to pay 10k for an FC but I understand the value proposition here compared to the competition with mechanical perpetual calendars.


You will be able to find them for big discounts, which resale is the only problem with FC IMO. There is one retailer selling it for $7k. Since it is a newer release, I am holding out until they get in the $5k-$6k ballpark. But even at $10k, it is a great value for an in-house perpetual calendar.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

wam22 said:


> You will be able to find them for big discounts, which resale is the only problem with FC IMO. There is one retailer selling it for $7k. Since it is a newer release, I am holding out until they get in the $5k-$6k ballpark. But even at $10k, it is a great value for an in-house perpetual calendar.


i know. that's what i keep telling myself. iinteresting, those are pretty deep discounts but yes, resale for FC is an issue but i'd hope i'd keep it for good. a moonphase perpetual calendar would be a keeper once i pulled the trigger.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't buy a watch based on resale value. In fact I don't consider it at all since I care about what it is worth to me now, not someone else later.


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Not to be a stickler, and I love FC, but for 10k I don’t want rose gold plated bracelet. I think otherwise it’s a great value proposition as are all of FC offerings.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Rodentman said:


> I don't buy a watch based on resale value. In fact I don't consider it at all since I care about what it is worth to me now, not someone else later.


Totally agree. 
I'll be super dead honest. I also can't help feel that i don't want to spend close to 10k (or even 7-8k) on an FC because it's an FC. Not an omega or a JLC or <insert more respectable/timeless brand>. I feel really bad for saying that because i know FC is offering good value proposition here but it's honestly how i feel! i can't get over it.....


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you for this well written and considered review! It's honestly not a watch I'm interested in but makes me more likely to consider FC in the future.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

I think they are great watches for the money. Love mine.


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Basem Wasef said:


> Theory: The Frederique Constant Highlife Perpetual Calendar Manufacture is the Genesis G90 of moonphase wristwatches. “How so?” you might ask, suspicious and perhaps a tad offended that a Swiss timepiece is being compared to a Korean sedan—and I get that.
> 
> Now hear me out.
> 
> ...


This is SPAM!


----------



## RecaanHarb (Jan 3, 2020)

Not bad..Not bad at all. FC are doing admirable things and you just can't fault them. Great review as usual!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for the write up @Basem Wasef - very entertaining to read and i like how you drew comparisons between a G90 and the industry benchmark of a S- klasse. Funny but I think it makes sense. Frederique Constant is kicking goals these days and is a watch company to look out for, now coming under the Citizen umbrella. I am thankful that the Japanese overlords allowed them to continue to function independently and develop such nice models.


----------



## Gmjoffercollect (Jan 22, 2020)

Beautiful watch and I'm glad FC is getting some more attention. I think the new High Life collection is gorgeous!


----------

